# Rules clarification - Moderate Boon -> Minor Boon exchange



## jfrazierjr (Oct 6, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a rules clarification for the EOM revised ruleset that was not covered in the errata.

On page 6, the second sentence states:
*
"She may choose to gain either two Minor Boons or one Moderate Boon, from the lists below."*


I need to know if the intent was that a Moderate Boon can be traded for two Moderate Boon at any time a player is granted a Moderate Boon ONLY at first level and/or only for a Mage class.  Since the Boons are detailed inside a class, this part is not clear.

Thanks for anyone that can help or tell me where I would be able to get and official ruling.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting.. hadn't noticed that before!

BTW, welcome to the boards!

My take, unofficial as it is, that the intent is to allow a character to 'trade down' at any time... at least that is how I would run it.

2 minor boons = 1 Moderate
1 Moderate + 1 minor = 1 Major


For an 'official' ruling, we will have to wait for Ranger Wickett to notice the thread


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't have the text available right now, but I believe the intention was that at first level you can pick one of the options, but at each level thereafter, you either take the suggested boon, or _one_ boon of a lower level. However, I honestly can't see a way that trading in for multiple lower-power boons could be overpowered, so go for it.


----------



## jfrazierjr (Oct 7, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I don't have the text available right now, but I believe the intention was that at first level you can pick one of the options, but at each level thereafter, you either take the suggested boon, or _one_ boon of a lower level. However, I honestly can't see a way that trading in for multiple lower-power boons could be overpowered, so go for it.




See my other thread, but since this is for a PCGen data set, I want to make sure it is by entered as designed.     For example, our GM has ruled that the "Extra Spell List" feat was a bit underpowered and added 2 instead of just one to the feat.  However, for the data set for PCGen, I will use the rules *as written* and then in our campaign, I will customize the files.

In this case, it was not clear and our assumption was that the intent was a trade down at any time based on the wording.   The only reason I bring this up is that someone else on the PCGen data team has the rules and was helping me and noted their interpretation was as you stated.  Hence the rule clarification request.


----------



## sirwmholder (Oct 8, 2007)

jfrazierjr said:
			
		

> ...For example, our GM has ruled that the "Extra Spell List" feat was a bit underpowered and added 2 instead of just one to the feat...



A while back a discussion took place on that very feat... and I'm pretty sure the majority felt the same way.

There is nothing 'unbalancing' about trading in 1 moderate boon for 2 minor boons at any level... at least in the games we've played 

Hope this helps,
William Holder


----------



## jfrazierjr (Oct 8, 2007)

sirwmholder said:
			
		

> A while back a discussion took place on that very feat... and I'm pretty sure the majority felt the same way.
> 
> William Holder




I would assume many people would feel that way, but as I said, since I am entering the data for a PC Gen dataset that I hope can be distributed with the PCGen release, I need to make sure it is coded the same as the rules state.   That way, no one will complain about the differences (including the publisher when they review) but anyone such as our group can easily modify their own copy of the source files on their local machine to "house rule" this item.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris (Oct 25, 2007)

jfrazierjr said:
			
		

> I would assume many people would feel that way, but as I said, since I am entering the data for a PC Gen dataset that I hope can be distributed with the PCGen release, I need to make sure it is coded the same as the rules state.   That way, no one will complain about the differences (including the publisher when they review) but anyone such as our group can easily modify their own copy of the source files on their local machine to "house rule" this item.




Joe is in the same EoM game I'm playing in and I think we've had these same discussions. The two minors for a moderate at first level only and one-for-one after that was how I've been doing it, personally.


----------

